# GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte



## meratheus (7. Juli 2011)

*GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

*Hausaufgabe erledigt!*

Seit gestern werkelt meine EVGA GTX 570 SC wieder in ihrem Antec300. Man könnte meinen, der Wolf im neuen Schafspelz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich hier nur einen Surf-Stick besitze, kann ich leider nicht wieder alle Bilder uploaden. Das würde zeitlich den Rahmen sprengen. Detailierte Abbildungen gibt es unter meiner Signatur.

Eure Meinung, Anregung und Fragen sind gewünscht und gewollt. Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## lunar19 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Schick schick, aber ist so eine Kühlung wirklich notwendig?

das wird dann passiv betrieben oder wie?

Aber:optisch schon geil!

mfg lunar19


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Danke lunar19 

Notwendig ist sie schon, wenn man seine VGA mit Spannungsanhebeung übertakten möchte und gleichzeitig eine weit aus leisere und leistungsstärkere Kühlungslösung sucht.
Passiv gekühlt wird zur Zeit nur der Thermalright G2. Dieser wird aber bald durch 1x80mm BeQuiet SilentWing UCS 80x80 aktiv gekühlt. Der Peter wird von 2x120mm BeQuiet SilentWing UCS aktiv gekühlt.

MfG Meratheus


----------



## _chris_ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Sieht echt klasse aus , wenn du mal die Temps getestet hast dann poste sie bitte mal hier .


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Danke Chris

Bei 25 Grad Celcius Umgebungstemperatur und einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 2x1500rpm wird die GPU (GPU900MHz/Shader1800MHz/1.1V VID) 64 Grad Celcius warm. Die Spawas heizen sich auf 84 Grad Celcius bei passiver Kühlung des G2 auf (gemessen PCB-Rückseite mit IF-Thermometer).
Die Temperaturwerte mit aktiv gekühlten G2 folgen Ende nächster Woche. 

MfG Meratheus


----------



## _chris_ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Weist du wie hoch deine Casetemp ist?


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Zu dem Zeitpunkt pendelte sie zwischen 27 und 28 Grad Celcius laut NesteQ MaxZero. Die Temperatursensoren befinden sich im 5.25" Rahmen unter meiner ODD.


----------



## _chris_ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Die GPU Temp ist echt gut, und das mit den Spawas wird auch wenn sie endlich aktiv gekühlt werden. Du könntest noch ein bisschen Undervolten, vllt. geht da noch was .


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Könnte ich, doch dann erreiche ich keine 900MHz GPU Clock mit dem GPUTool fehlerfrei. Bei 1.1V VID sind max. 913MHz GPU Clock bei meiner VGA möglich. Die 13MHz sind ein kleiner Puffer


----------



## _chris_ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Achso ok, naja trotzdem gut . Die GPU Temp ist ja weit im grünen Bereich . Saubere Arbeit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Ich schätze mal das die G2 Temperaturen um 10-15 grad fallen mit aktiver Kühlung. Ich hab ja mein G2 aktiv gekühlt mit einem 80mm Lüfter aber leider kein Thermometer!


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Kein Problem. Wenn nächste Woche der Lüfter angekommen ist, plotte ich die Werte hier. Im Ref.Design hatte ich bei 1.1V 900MHz 65 Grad Celcius an der PCB-Rückseite gemessen.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Sehr schickes Teil, zur Zeit in dem Paket wahrscheinlich die beste Luftkühlung die man bekommen kann. Sehr nett


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Danke, danke 

Ich denke der Shaman von Thermalright ist mit dem Peter gleich auf. Ansonsten gibt es z.Zt. scheinbar nicht vergleichbares für die Luftkühlung.

Edit: Den Accelero Extreme Plus habe ich noch vergessen. Den würde ich auch noch als potent und leiste einordnen. Habe ihn hier zwar liegen, aber Montage nur ohne Grundplatte möglich.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Also ich stehe jetzt auch kurz vor dem Kauf. 2 wichtige Sachen wollte ich aber nochmal bestätigt haben. 

1) Die Grundplatte kann bei der Montage auf eine 570 drauf bleiben?

2) Der Einsatz von 140mm sind bei der 570 kein Problem?


----------



## lunar19 (10. Juli 2011)

Was sollen denn eigentlich für Lüfter raufkommen? 

Die Temperaturen würden mich auch interessieren


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Was sollen denn eigentlich für Lüfter raufkommen?
> 
> Die Temperaturen würden mich auch interessieren


 


meratheus schrieb:


> Danke Chris
> 
> Bei 25 Grad Celcius Umgebungstemperatur und einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 2x1500rpm wird die GPU (GPU900MHz/Shader1800MHz/1.1V VID) 64 Grad Celcius warm. Die Spawas heizen sich auf 84 Grad Celcius bei passiver Kühlung des G2 auf (gemessen PCB-Rückseite mit IF-Thermometer).
> Die Temperaturwerte mit aktiv gekühlten G2 folgen Ende nächster Woche.
> ...





meratheus schrieb:


> Danke lunar19
> 
> Notwendig ist sie schon, wenn man seine VGA mit Spannungsanhebeung übertakten möchte und gleichzeitig eine weit aus leisere und leistungsstärkere Kühlungslösung sucht.
> Passiv gekühlt wird zur Zeit nur der Thermalright G2. Dieser wird aber bald durch 1x80mm BeQuiet SilentWing UCS 80x80 aktiv gekühlt. Der Peter wird von 2x120mm BeQuiet SilentWing UCS aktiv gekühlt.
> ...



Mfg,
_chris_


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Also ich stehe jetzt auch kurz vor dem Kauf. 2 wichtige Sachen wollte ich aber nochmal bestätigt haben.
> 
> 1) Die Grundplatte kann bei der Montage auf eine 570 drauf bleiben?
> 
> 2) Der Einsatz von 140mm sind bei der 570 kein Problem?


 
Moin Viper

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Die Grundplatte kann ohne Veränderungen verwendet werden. Du mußt diese lediglich einmal vom PCB trennen, damit du den Lüfter removen kannst (3 Kreuzschrauben).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: An dem Braket der bei dem Peter mitgeliefert wird hast du 2 Montageebenen (siehe dazu unter meiner Signatur M&M/Braket & Fans). Auf der unteren sind meine 120mm installiert. Die obere ist für 140mm vorgesehen, laut Installatiom Guide. http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/stories/alpenfoehn/Bilder/Peter/DataSheetPeter.pdf


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Dank dir  Alle Fragen sind beantwortet und ich bestell ihn mir morgen mal  

Edit.: Sind deine CPU Temperaturen gestiegen?


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Hab ich erhlich gesagt gar nicht darauf geachtet. Unter CoreDamage (60min) habe ich jetzt nach der Mod. im Sommer 65 Grad Celsius. Die Werte der CPU kannst du ja aus meiner Signatur entnehmen.


----------



## lunar19 (11. Juli 2011)

Ah ja, voll überlesen, danke _chris_!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok hier nur zum Vergleich, so sieht meine GTX580+Shaman+G2 mit aktiver Kühlung aus!
Auf dem anderem Foto sind die vier Dichtungsringe zu erkennen die ich unter die Rückplatte der GPU geschoben habe so das sich die Platine nicht durchbiegt wenn ich die vier Schrauben mit der Zange anziehe um den Druck zu erhöhen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

So, der BeQuiet ist auf dem G2 und ich habe mit dem GPUTool bei 900/1800/2000 1.1V nochmal gemessen. Die Spannungswandler haben jetzt eine Temperatur von 73 Grad Celcius (gemessen PCB-Rückseite). Somit bleibt wohl das Ref.Design die beste Luftkühlung für die Spannungswandler.

MfG Meratheus


----------



## Dyn@moFan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Mal eine Frage: verwendest du nach dem Gehäusetausch immernoch 2 120mm Lüfter? Oder andersrum: meinst du im neuen Gehäuse würden 2 140 mm Lüfter passen? Interesseiere mich nämlich auch für den Peter in Verbindung mit dem Fractal Design.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@Dyn@moFan

Z.Zt. verwende ich 2x140mm Lüfter im neuen Gehäuse. Bei den BeQuiet muß man ein klein wenig basteln, da die Lüfterrahmen allein nicht ausreichend Stabilität bieten.

MfG Meratheus


----------



## Dyn@moFan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Danke für die Info. Folglich passen die beiden 140mm problemlos ins Gehäuse. Ich glaub ich hab mein neues Gehäuse gefunden.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@Dyn@moFan

Lese dir da lieber noch einmal meine Meinung zum Gehäuse unter meiner Signatur nach.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@meratheus:komisch, ist das erste Mal das ich von solchen Verarbeitungsmängeln lese. Na ja, ich werds wohl mal probieren und falls die Gewinde wirklich schlecht sein sollten, wirds eben wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## tsuschiya (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

hi 

@meratheus, ich habe auch gestern den peter bekommen der soll auch auf ne 570 (Gainward GTX570 GLH) kannste mir ein paar tipps geben wie ich die sache am besten angehe? ich schraube zwar oft an meinem PC rum hab ach ahnung davon aber hab n bisschen schiss die Graka zu zerlegen. war ja auch nicht billig das teil 300+.

mfg


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@tsuschiya

die graka auf was weiches rutschfestes auf nen tisch legen und beim schrauben rausdrehn seeeeehr gut aufpassen, dass du nicht abrutschst....
ansonsten ist das kein riesen akt, sonen kühler abzuschrauben


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Am besten die Folie, in welche die Grafikkarte verpackt war, als Unterlage nutzen.


----------



## meratheus (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



tsuschiya schrieb:


> hi
> 
> @meratheus, ich habe auch gestern den peter bekommen der soll auch auf ne 570 (Gainward GTX570 GLH) kannste mir ein paar tipps geben wie ich die sache am besten angehe? ich schraube zwar oft an meinem PC rum hab ach ahnung davon aber hab n bisschen schiss die Graka zu zerlegen. war ja auch nicht billig das teil 300+.
> 
> mfg


 
Deine VGA ist im Custom Design. Nicht nur die Kühlung, ebenso das PCB. *Wichtig! Bei dem Entfernen der Kreuzschrauben sicherstellen, daß die richtige Schraubendrehergröße verwendet wird. Das verhindert ein Abrutschen vom Schraubenkopf.*

1. Potentialausgleich zwischen dir und der VGA sicherstellen. Heizungsrohre müssen geerdet sein, damit solltest du anfangen.
2. Eine elektisch statisch entladene/freie Unterlage verwenden, um das PCB mit den darauf befindlichen Bauteilen nicht zu beschädigen.
3. das Plastegehäuse mit den daran 2 montierten Lüftern entfernen. Die 2 PWM-Stecker des jeweiligen Lüfters nicht vergessen.
4. den Kühler, der mit 4 Schrauben besfestigt ist (Schraubenköpfe PCB-Rückseite) vorsichtig entfernen.
5. Wenn ich es richtig auf den Abbildungen erkenne, müßtest du den EKL Alpenföhn Peter mit der Custom-Grundplatte verwenden können. Dazu die GPU von der alten Kühlpaste reinigen und den Peter mit den richtigen Retention Brackets (Lochabstand 58mm) und Double-screw Bolt B an dem PCB auf richtigen Sitz testen. Liegt der Heatspreader vom Peter sauber auf der GPU auf und die Custom-Grundplatte ist frei von Berührungen mit dem Peter, Congratulation und folge Step 6. Ist es nicht möglich Step 5.1 folgen.
5.1 Die restlichen Schrauben an der PCB-Rückseite vorsichtig entfernen, die die Grundplatte am PCB halten.
5.2 Vorsichtig die Grundplatte vom PCB entfernen. Gerade vom PCB wegziehen.
5.3 die Oberflächen von GPU, Speicher und Spannungswandler mit technischen Alkohol reinigen.
5.4 die mitgelieferten Kühlkörper mit dem beiliegenden Wärmeleitkleber an den vorgesehenen Stellen ankleben.
6. Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Heatspreader vom Peter gleichmäßig und dünn auftragen.
7. Peter ausgerichtet auf der GPU befestigen. An der PCB-Rückseite Insulation Pads nicht vergessen, bevor du die Spring Nuts aufsetzt und anschraubst.

Hier mal einige Links, wo deine VGA schon demontiert abgebildet ist.
Gainward GTX570 Goes like Hell - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 GLH "Goes like hell" im Test - Layout: Inside (Seite 6)

MfG Meratheus


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2011)

@meratheus: schreib doch mal die GPU-Temperatur, nicht nur die von den Spannungswandlern, bitte!


----------



## tsuschiya (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

vielen dank für die super beschreibung, werde es morgen mal angehen.


----------



## meratheus (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



lunar19 schrieb:


> @meratheus: schreib doch mal die GPU-Temperatur, nicht nur die von den Spannungswandlern, bitte!


 
Die GPU-Temperatur hat sich nicht geändert. Unter 60 min GPUTool bleibt sie 64 Grad Celcius kühlt, so wie schon einige Seiten vorher angegeben. Die Kühlung der Spannungswandler hat nichts mit der GPU-Temperatur zu tun!

ERST LESEN, DANN FRAGEN

MfG Meratheus


----------



## meratheus (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



tsuschiya schrieb:


> vielen dank für die super beschreibung, werde es morgen mal angehen.



Ein Erfolgsbericht wäre super


----------



## X Broster (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Schick gemacht!
Eine (Back-)plate stabilisiert die Konstruktion ungemein. Musste ich bei meiner MK-13, 5870 und R4 Kreuzung feststellen. Demnächst kommt ebenfalls ein Peter drauf.


----------



## meratheus (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@X Broster

Danke  bei meiner alten GTX470 hatte ich ebenfalls die Grundplatte leicht modifiziert, um den MK-13 mit Grundplatte installieren zu können. Da war ich nur zu faul zum Lackieren 

MfG Meratheus


----------



## tsuschiya (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

hi all

habe leider erst heute zeit für den Peter gefunden. kann aber den gewünschten Erfolgsbericht vorlegen. das gehäuse hat zwar zicken gemacht (wollte die zwei 140 lüfter nicht schlucken). aber den 3,5 laufwerkkäfig um 90° gedreht und drin sind sie. 
die grundplatte konnte ich nicht verwenden. 
habe leider gerade keine gute kammera im haus aber ich lade die tage noch bilder hoch.
nochmal danke für die hilfe 

edit: ich habe tatsächlich ne schraube verwechselt xD aber am gehäuse^^

edit2/3: erste GPU temp tests: desktop 29° halbe std shift2u 37°  (offenes gehäuse)
            und 34/43 (geschlossenes) ganz ok oder?


----------



## meratheus (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Sehen so sehr gut aus. Was für ein Gehäuse verwendest du?


----------



## tsuschiya (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

ein Lancool k62 black mit fenster. mal ne frage zu den lüftern, lässt du sie vom peter absaugen oder draufblasen? ich lass im moment saugen, aber glaube blasen ist vtl. besser für den airflow im gehäuse.


----------



## X Broster (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Blasen ist allg. wesentlich besser. Das gilt für GraKa-, CPU-Kühler und Radis.

Alleine wegen den kleinen SpaWa&Ram Kühlerchen ist es sinnvoll.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Warum konntest du die Grundplatte nicht verwenden?


----------



## tsuschiya (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

da stehen kleine bolzen mit innen gewinde hoch, da wo man den peter auf die GPU/PCB schraubt. und die kleinen kühlkörper für RAM und Spannungswandler hätten nicht alle draufgepasst.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die Grundplatte drauf bleibt, brauchst du keine Kühlkörperchen drauf zu machen.


----------



## tsuschiya (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

hmm, dann guck ich morgen nochmal ob ich die bolzen wegbekomme und die platte drauf. und dreh auch gleich noch die lüfter rum. danke für die tipps.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Würd ich auf jeden Fall auch so machen. Denn die Grundplatte kühlt sicherlich besser als die Kühlkörperchen.


----------



## tsuschiya (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

so fertig, die bolzen hab ich mit nem präzisionsschraubendreher und nem hammer rausbekommen. jetzt ist die platte drauf und die lüfter blasen, desktop temp ist jetzt 30-31° (geschlossenes gehäuse)


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Meiner ist nun auch bestellt. Werde auch mal berichten.


----------



## tsuschiya (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

so hier die versprochenen bilder 
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video HostingImageShack® - Online Photo and Video HostingImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## meratheus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

@ tsuschiya

Die Qualität der Bilder ist leider nicht besonders hoch. Grundplatte ist immer besser. PCB-Stabilisierung und besonders hohe Wärmeaufnahme und Abgabe auf Grund der großen Aluminiumfläche.

@ oxoviperoxo

Deine Zotac ist doch ebenso Ref. Design wie meine EVGA.?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Joa.


----------



## meratheus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Mach mal schöne Bilder von der orginalen Grundplatte mit Peter


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Werde ich machen  und dann deinen Thread hier missbrauchen


----------



## meratheus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Gerne


----------



## X Broster (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Bei mir sollte der Peter den MK-13 der 5870 ersetzen. Leistung und Design zählt.

Design:
Im Vergleich mit dem Thermalright ist die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ebenwürtig, die unschön abgeschnittenen Headpipes waren der einzige Makel. Die Lamellen sind bombenfest angeordnet, das abgerundete Design derer gefällt mir leider weniger, das ist wiedermal Geschmackssache.
Bei dem Zubehör hat EKL nicht nachgedacht. Kühlkörperchen sind gut gemacht, aber silberne Slotblenden und Kühler-Rückplatte sind Hässlichkeit pur neben all den schwarzen Zubehörteilen. Aber das hätt ich noch lackieren können.
Die ultra lange Lüfterhalterung(genauso lang wie meine 5870, woho!) sitzt stabiler im Slot als die des Mk-13. Super Plus!!, muss diese nämlich stützen, damit die Lüfter nicht schief arbeiten. Dafür verpasste Alpenföhn ihm eine glänzende Lackierung. Man sieht jedes noch so kleine Staubkorn, bähh.

Leistung:
Dafür bin ich bei gleicher Raumtemperatur an gleichen Tag jeweils zwei Runden Nordschleife gefahren(je nach Auto ~16 Minuten). Gemessen mit GPU-Z höchste Temp. Aber auch die Messung im Idle sagt einiges über den Kühler aus.
Ich ging jeweils von 1-2°C weniger zum MK-13 aus. Das ist zwar sehr gering, aber mehr kann man bei doppelten Headpipes nicht erwarten. Gekühlt wird mit zwei Silent Wings auf 5V und 7V.

Auflistung:

MK-13 21°C Raum
@7V:
28°C Idle - 42°C Last
@5V:
30°C Idle - 58°C Last

Peter 21°C Raum
@7V:
30°C Idle - 44°C Last
@5V:
33°C Idle - 57°C Last

Da ich nach erstem Montieren von dem Idle Ergebnis ziemlich enttäuscht bin, nochmal runter und beste WLP drauf, mit Furmark "eingebrannt" und Schrauben extra fest angezogen. Keine Verbesserung. Nach den beiden Durchläufen war klar, er ist rund zwei Grad wärmer als der Mk-13. Wie kann das sein... überprüft, alle Rohre führen Wärme ab, Raumtemp ist nicht gestiegen, ich weiß es nicht... Vorallem bei dem 5V Last Betrieb habe ich mit einer deutlichen Steigerung gerechnet. Immerhin gabs 1°C weniger.

Ja nun denn, es wurden wohl weniger leitende Headpipes verbaut, dafür aber die doppelte Anzahl... Darum dacht ich mir ist extreme OC das Richtige. Alles auf 12V Vollgas, trotz einer Menge Luft werden die Kühler recht warm.
Der MK-13 schafft 1035MHz bei maximalen 1.3V ingame-bench stable. Diesen Wert erreichte exakt der Peter, höher wollte aber auch er die GraKa nicht bekommen. Tja was soll ich sagen, pure Enttäuschung. 

Hier einige Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

können wir davon ausgehen, dass du deine Lüfter richtig montiert hast? *g*

mir fällt bei deinen temperaturen auf, dass meine entscheidung, die lüfter im 90°-winkel zu montieren, nicht gerade die beste war^^


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

Persönlich kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass die kuehlleistung des Peters mit 2x140mm BeQuietSilentWings besser ausfällt. Bei 2x120mm BQSW fällt die GPU Temperatur um 1-2 grad besser aus. Zum einem liegt es sicherlich am höheren Druckverhältnis, zum anderem spielt das Gehäuse ebenso eine Rolle.

Laut einem Test im Netz wird ebenfalls festgestellt dass der Peter nur bei 12v Lüfterspannung seine stärken zeigt.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Morgen kommt er ...  Und ich muss bis 22 Uhr arbeiten ...


----------



## meratheus (25. Juli 2011)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen kommt er ...  Und ich muss bis 22 Uhr arbeiten ...



Ok, dann baue ich deine VGA um


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*



meratheus schrieb:


> Ok, dann baue ich deine VGA um


 
Haha, alles klar, komm vorbei


----------



## pITTT (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

also ich habe mittlerweile auch den Peter auf meiner 570, nun ist meine Frage, was kühlt die Spawas besser, die Grundplatte mit dem Peter oder der G2 + 80mm Lüfter und dem Peter?
Ich würde nämlich schon gerne die Grundplatte verwenden um dem vergbiegen des PCBs entgegen zu wirken.. nur wenn ich den G2 verwende muss ich die Grundplatte ja modifizieren... nur was wenn ich die Karte mal einschicken muss oder verkaufen will und die Grundplatte ist in der Mitte durch?!


----------



## bofri (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Bei meiner GTX580 habe ich mal einen Vergleich zw. Grundplatte und G2 gemacht. Der G2 kühlte die Spawas selbst ohne zusätzliche Belüftung eines 80mm oder des CPU Lüfters fast 20° besser als die Grundplatte. Mit Lüfter habe ich es nicht probiert. Das Durchbiegen der Platine kannst Du ja auch mit den PCIe Stromkabeln verhindern. Die Grundplatte würde ich jedenfalls nicht zersägen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Hier hat irgendeiner mal Messungen mit einem Infrarot Thermometer gemacht, einmal mit Grundplatte und einmal mit dem G2. Also er hat die Temps hinten auf der Platine abgegriffen und das Ergebnis war auch das die SPAWAs mit G2 ca.15 Grad kühler waren!
Ich hab aber leider vergessen wer das war oder wo er es gepostet hatte!


----------



## mcmarky (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GTX 570+EKL Alpenföhn Peter+Thermalright G2+Grundplatte*

Jo, ich hatte das vor fast einem Jahr gemacht. Hier teilweise nachzulesen!


----------

